# Titan XT 420



## mortizx001 (Jan 21, 2009)

I heard everyone here talking about the titan 440i and Graco. I've been a Remodeling specialist for about 10 years. I have a Titan 420XT I bought to paint a 12 x 16 fence I built for a customer. I worked great. Now, I want to be able to repaint cabinets, tub refinishing and interior walls quickly. Is my Titan 420 XT any good, since I dont hear much about it? Also, what is flashing and back rolling, is it necessary?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Normally you would have a rig just for that. You don't want to use a hot coating in a rig that has been used for latex. But ya your rig should be fine


----------



## mortizx001 (Jan 21, 2009)

So, whats the difference between Titan 420 XT and Titan 440i? Also, what is flashing and back rolling and when is it neccessary?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Would you like to know if you should paint over caulking and what the going rate is? 

I'm sure painttalk can be your one and only source for all your DIY projects.


----------



## mortizx001 (Jan 21, 2009)

Thanks for your input...


----------



## Igorson (Jul 25, 2011)

mortizx001 said:


> So, whats the difference between Titan 420 XT and Titan 440i? Also, what is flashing and back rolling and when is it neccessary?


 Not sure about Titan XT 420 but 440I works for me for years and it is great to *spray ceilings* for small to medium progects. 
http://1drywall.com/textures.htm


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

In answer to your questions, flashing is a term used to describe a drywall patch shows through a finish coat if it wasn't properly sealed. It typically refers to a difference in texture and sheen due to a different absorbtion rate and is easily avoided by sealing with something like Guardz or Bulls eye 123. 

Back rolling refers to rolling walls right after they have been sprayed to work the paint into the surface and to give the finish that light "orange peel". If you spray interior walls without back rolling it will make any future touch ups more difficult, as they will have to be done with a sprayer or there will be a difference in texture between the touched up area and the rest of the wall.

Back brushing is the same basic concept and it's what i do when spraying substrates that are porous or somewhat uneven. Back brushing eliminates "pin holes" on uneven or rough surfaces (think cedar shingles/shakes and rough-side-out wood siding) and works the coating into the wood fibers. It can also help to even out a coat if your spray technique isn't perfect. I don't feel back brushing is needed when spraying very smooth, non porous surfaces like trim or vinyl and aluminum siding. 

As an aside, I know what it is to be unfamiliar with what some consider to be very basic terminology. The guy I learned to paint from didn't use sprayers of any kind so I was unfamiliar with the concept of back rolling and back brushing up until a couple years ago. I had also not heard the expression "laying off" until a few years ago, even though it's something I had done almost every day! 

Regarding your sprayer, if you really want to know the difference between your sprayer and a 440i get in touch with your local sprayer repair guy and ask him. The fact is, your sprayer is a lesser machine than a 440i, although just looking at the information you provided, it's probably fine for what you do. It doesn't sound like you do a huge amount of spraying and this machine will probably serve you well for a long time if you maintain it properly. If you find that you start doing alot of spraying or if your current rig kicks the bucket, it might behoove you to look around for a good used 440i or a Graco 390 or 395.

NOTE: these comments represent one guy's opinion


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

You think he is still waiting for an answer 2 years later?


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow, I didn't even look at that Kind of feel like an idiot now...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Julian&co said:


> You think he is still waiting for an answer 2 years later?


Probably not but there will be someone else wanting to ask the same questions.


----------

